# New To All Of This - Any Advice Appreciated



## Vikki (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello,

This is my story. Several months ago I visited with a gynaecologist because my periods had stopped. He did an examination and ruled out many things, as a last resort he ran some thyroid tests which came back as follows:

TSH 6.2 (range 0.3 - 3.0)
T4 13 (range 12 - 24)

I am unaware of my T3's as these were ran during a different test. I was then sent back to my general doctor to investigate the results. She has been in contact with an endocrinologist who asked her to run the two antibodies tests of which I was told that they were both extremely high. The endo does not have any appointments available until May. In the last several weeks I have also been experiencing extreme tiredness, severe hairloss (almost half of the hair on my head), dizziness, inability to focus, lack of concentration, heart palpitations and shortness of breath. My question is - does this sound like hashimotos as I feel like I am being left in the dark until I see the endo. I am also extremely upset about the hairloss, and would like to ask you all whether the hair will return if it is Hashimotos and if I am treated correctly?

Kind regards,

Vikki


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Vikki said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my story. Several months ago I visited with a gynaecologist because my periods had stopped. He did an examination and ruled out many things, as a last resort he ran some thyroid tests which came back as follows:
> 
> ...


Hi, Vikki and welcome. It sounds like thyroid disease for sure. Can't say about the Hashimoto's. We have to see where some of these tests lead.

What antibodies' tests did you have? Can you post the results and the ranges for us?

These are tests I suggest.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

I think you need help sooner than May so may I suggest you try to get on a cancellation list?

Here is some info re Hashi's so you can read up on it.

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter8/8-frame.htm

Let us know what transpires here. I hope you get in soon, that TSH is high. We have seen higher but out of whack is out if whack.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

I am surprised with numbers like those that your GP did not start you on T4 to lower your TSH and raise your T4 even while you wait to get into an endo. I would call your dr and tell her you are not going to wait until May for treatment (that is two months away!). And ask her to start you on medication or contact the endo and get the recommendation from him/her and start you on medication.

This is not rocket science, I am not sure what your doctor is afraid of. I've never seen an endo and my GP prescribes my medications and ordered the antibody tests herself when my TSH and T4 came back like yours.


----------



## Vikki (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello,

Thank you both so much for your reply. I have just had the results of my ultrasound, there are no nodules but a heterogenous texture has been noted - is this still consistent with Hashi's or are nodules usually present. I am going back to my doctor today because I can't put up with these symptoms. Surely, I should be on medication by now. I am so dizzy I can barely function and the heart palpitations are getting worse amongst other things (hair loss, constipation) etc.

Vikki


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I have Hashi's and my thyroid doesn't have any nodules.


----------



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

May is nuts. I was going crazy with a week and a half.

I don't know much about any of this, but two months is too long to wait. Like you needed me to tell you that.

I agree with northernlite's post. Soemthing has to happen.

They are suspecting Hashi's with me - I don't have any nodules, either. Just increased antibodies and a "non-uniform echogenic appearance" and "hyperemia" (increased vascularization)from my ultrasound.

My appointment is tomorrow.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Vikki said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you both so much for your reply. I have just had the results of my ultrasound, there are no nodules but a heterogenous texture has been noted - is this still consistent with Hashi's or are nodules usually present. I am going back to my doctor today because I can't put up with these symptoms. Surely, I should be on medication by now. I am so dizzy I can barely function and the heart palpitations are getting worse amongst other things (hair loss, constipation) etc.
> 
> Vikki


Here is the gross pathology commonly found in Hashimoto's.

Hashimoto's Thyroiditis
•Thyroid: 
◦firm consistency: 
■may be confused with carcinoma
■not stony hard as in Riedel's thyroiditis
◦typically: 
■diffuse enlargement
◦sometimes: 
■one lobe more enlarged than the other
■a distinctly multinodular quality
■fascial attachment to the tracheal wall slightly thickened, but no strong fixation
◦cut surface: 
■friable
■vaguely or distinctly nodular
■yellowish gray
■resembles a hyperplastic lymph node (Fig. 1Fig. 1: Cut surface of thyroid involved by Hashimoto's thyroiditis. The appearance is reminiscent of a hyperplastic lymph node.
)◦colloid not clearly discernible
◦no: 
■fixation to surrounding structures
■extension outside the gland
■necrosis
■calcification

As you will read, the gland has a distinctive multinodular quality.
http://www.pathconsultddx.com/pathCon/diagnosis?pii=S1559-8675(06)71549-2

In other words, it has been observed that many with Hashi's have a multinodular goiter. They do not say every single person w/Hashi's has multinodules. I would wager that a lot of this would depend on how advanced the disease is prior to diagnosis as getting medical intervention i.e. thyroxine replacement sometimes stops the advancement.

I am so glad you do not have any nodules!

My comment ,"Nothing is carved in stone." There is too much we don't know.


----------

